# 97032 and 97014



## larkatin (Jun 23, 2011)

A provider applies Frequency Specific Microcurrent "TENS"; We can bill 97032 plus appropriate modifier as indicated (i.e. GP), 1 unit for each 15 minutes of direct patient contact by the provider.  What if the provider is in direct attendance for 30 minutes, leaves 20 minutes, returns for 15 more minutes of direct attendance.  Can we then bill 97014 for that portion of the service that is unattended?  If so, would that be 97032-GP x3 units and then 97014-59?  And if not, how would this scenario be billed?  This is hypothetical - just trying to see how that scenario would be billed.  We are looking into providing this service.  Thanks for any input!


----------



## brockorama01 (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe your coding is correct...but you will basically have to appeal or send notes for every claim (attach modifier '59' to one of the codes).  Billing an attended code and an unattended code together will probably cause payers to deny them off the bat.  There is probably even a CCI edit about billing both codes at the same time.  

Brock Berta, CPC
Billing Czar


----------

